# Water Ingress Again - Swift Bessacarr E795 2006



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Good Morning,

Does anyone have a contact in Swift as I emailed a previous one but got a mail return (having said that it was from a couple of years ago)

To cut a long story short, I've had, since acquiring the vehicle water ingress problems year on year (you'll see some of the history if you look at my previous posts) and Swift did work to resolve it last year, having been for the annual service and guess what - damp and damp again! Clear completely unacceptable given the history! I think what may have happened is the symptom rather than the cause has been treated.

I'll not go into the detail at this point as I think Swift, given past excellent service deserve the right to try and resolve issues so really appreciate if someone with the contact info, or Swift could contact me as I have some information to send over.

I'm giving up if we don't get it sorted this time - has anyone else had year on year problems going on for 5 years (Manufacturer independant) or am I the exception? 

Best Regards,

David


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

David
I have sent you a P.M.
Colin


----------

